# getting into cichlids



## lemuj

I may be closing my 46g planted tank., and jump into cichlids. Currently in the process of getting quotes on finishing my basement and wanted to make sure I have a room for 5 footer tank.

Thinking of getting a custom 90g long (60*18*19),what do you think?

The tank will be placed in a built-in niche/cabinet. So only the font panel will be seen.

Any advise that you guys can think of that I should take into considerations are much appreciated. I want to make sure I don't leave anything out.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Did a similar thing in my parents basement with a 220gallon, though we didn't have one custom built. If I was you I'd go for a 120gallon, more room is better. I believe they're 6ft though so I'm unsure as to if this fits in with your plans or not.

As far as the filtration works, I simply drilled through the wall and put the tubes from the 2 canisters leading in. This has worked thus far with no issues, all the equipment is hidden and it looks nice. I'd suggest making under the tank functional as well. But to have your equipment (except the heater) behind the wall.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

Go as big as you can afford to go. You'll regret not going big 6-12 months down the road.

I jammed a 150 with Cichlids and ended up buying another 120 to split the tank up later on. I wish I had just gone all out and built a 250-400 in my basement. It's still in the plans, but I'll be paying for 2 set ups now...

A 120 High is a 5 foot tank 

Cichlids are awesome. M+F Pairs can be a bit tricky when they start breeding and get territorial though. Always be prepared.


----------



## Tbird

I would go as big as you can afford and your space will allow. If you only have space for a 5' tank I would go as big as you can. A 120 high is nice, but you do have to take into consideration cleaning a taller tank.


----------



## lemuj

Thank guys for all your inputs. I did consider getting the 120g high, but the height thing worries me, hence going for the custom 90g long.


----------



## Riceburner

I prefer more foot print and less height. Depends on which cichlids you go with, but most will appreciate a bigger foot print.


----------



## pyrrolin

Might be best if you gave us an idea of what you plan to stock it with. For example, if you wanted to have a pair of oscars and some others, then the advice would be to go much larger.

Also don't forget you don't just have to go longer or higher, you can also go with a deeper tank, a 24 inch instead of an 18 inch


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I agree to extent, most of the cichlids I have kept have remained on the bottom of the tank when the lights are on. But as soon as I turn the lights off they use the whole tank.


----------



## lemuj

I think I want to go with Malawian. Fishes on the 3-4 inches in sizes, as of now not sure which ones would those be. But yeah, I want to go with lots of colours, the yellows, blues, reds, oranges the stripes etc.

Again really appreciate all your inputs...


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> I think I want to go with Malawian. Fishes on the 3-4 inches in sizes, as of now not sure which ones would those be. But yeah, I want to go with lots of colours, the yellows, blues, reds, oranges the stripes etc.
> 
> Again really appreciate all your inputs...


Hey Jumel,
I suggest you visit Mike at Finatics at his new store in Mississauga. He has the best selection of cichlids in the GTA and his prices are very good for the quality. At least with Mike you know you're getting top quality and not the hybrids that so many people are selling on Kijiji.

And Mike just got in a shipment of fish so his tanks are stocked.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

Hey Paul, I've actually been at finatics a couple of times when he was still in Toronto. His stock has always inspire me to put up a tank, just never get to it as I never have the space for them yet. But this time I want to make sure that it is part of my basement plan.


----------



## lilnick87

I agree wih not having a tal tank i have a 150 set up and its almost 3' tall the only fish that stay at the top are my monos all my cichlids stay about mid tank level. They seem to do best in a long wide aguarium


----------



## lemuj

Is it better to deal with Miracles directly or go through with one of their distributors? Which stores carries their tank?


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> Is it better to deal with Miracles directly or go through with one of their distributors? Which stores carries their tank?


Miracles is in Orangeville so if you don't mind driving all that way you can order it over the phone and then pick it up unless they already have it in stock.

Or you can do what I did and deal with Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

Y2KGT said:


> Miracles is in Orangeville so if you don't mind driving all that way you can order it over the phone and then pick it up unless they already have it in stock.
> 
> Or you can do what I did and deal with Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton.
> --
> Paul


Oh nice, that place is about 10 mins away from me. I can easily pick it up from there then. I'll give them a visit, thanks Paul.


----------



## kuopan

i have the standard 4 feet 90 gallon tank and i think i much prefer a shorter tank. Cleaning is alot tougher than my six feet 125 gallon tank.. the 90gallon long sounds ideal if you don't want to increase the height of the tank!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

lemuj said:


> Thank guys for all your inputs. I did consider getting the 120g high, but the height thing worries me, hence going for the custom 90g long.


Get a custom 120 then. Have them equate the width to allow for the extra 30 gallons


----------



## lemuj

OK, I think I'm going with the standard size of tank, 60*18*24. Question now is, what is the recommended stand height that I should have it at to make it at the perfect viewing angle?

What would the height be of the topmost from the ground?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Well how tall are you? Base it on your personal preference and ensure you've built it below shoulder level for ease of cleaning with no step ladder. 

So let's say you're 6' (72" tall) you're head and neck are roughly 12", another 4" to your arm, so 16" off 72" = 56". That's about where you'd probably want the top of the tank IMO.
Stand needs to be 38" tall.


----------



## lemuj

More questions... should I get the tank drilled when i order them? I don't know which filter I'm going with as of yet.


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> OK, I think I'm going with the standard size of tank, 60*18*24. Question now is, what is the recommended stand height that I should have it at to make it at the perfect viewing angle?
> 
> What would the height be of the topmost from the ground?


I have the same size tank on a Marineland (Perfecto) Monterey stand which is 34.5 inches tall and therefore a total of approximately 58.5 inches from the floor to the top of the tank. I find this height perfect for viewing compared to my 90 gallon tank which sits on one of the Marineland Classic Pine Stands which sits about 5 or 6 inches shorter. I just use a 2 step ladder when I'm doing any tank maintenance.

Monterey Stands:
http://www.marineland.com/Products/...onterey-wood-aquarium-furniture-canopies.aspx

Majesty Stands (same as Classic Pine):
http://www.marineland.com/Products/...es/majesty-wood-aquarium-stands-canopies.aspx



lemuj said:


> More questions... should I get the tank drilled when i order them? I don't know which filter I'm going with as of yet.


When I ordered my tank from Miracles through Flavio I had it drilled with a 1.5 inch drain and a 1 inch return. I had them install an corner overflow as well. I use a sump and I'm very happy with the setup. I'm even thinking of ordering another one to replace my 90 gallon setup.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

I'm assuming that I only need the overflow if I'm using a sump type for a filter?.


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> I'm assuming that I only need the overflow if I'm using a sump type for a filter?.


That's correct.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

*112g or 100g long*

Just realized that I actually have space for a 6 footer. Now tying to decide between 112g(60*18*24) and 100g long(72*18*19). HELP!?


----------



## Y2KGT

If you can get a 6 footer into your space I would go with the 125 gallon 72" x 18" x 22". 

Most cichlids like to swim end to end and that extra foot (5 feet vs. 6 feet) makes a big difference. Also for territories a larger footprint is better.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

lemuj said:


> I'm assuming that I only need the overflow if I'm using a sump type for a filter?.


I would use the sump as a filter and planted filter (to suck up all the nitrates). Very common with saltwater systems.


----------



## lemuj

Y2KGT said:


> When I ordered my tank from Miracles through Flavio I had it drilled with a 1.5 inch drain and a 1 inch return. I had them install an corner overflow as well. I use a sump and I'm very happy with the setup. I'm even thinking of ordering another one to replace my 90 gallon setup.
> --
> Paul


Do you have a thread of your setup? I'm really curious how the overflow/sump works.


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> Do you have a thread of your setup? I'm really curious how the overflow/sump works.


No I don't. Mine is a standard overflow just like the ones included with Perfecto/Marineland tanks. I modified the Dorso drain pipe to make it as quiet as possible.

Keep in mind that an overflow system is way more expensive than a standard tank with canister filters. You can expect to pay at least double for the tank itself plus around $200 for the plumbing and another $200 to $500 for a sump. Then you still need a return pump which can cost you anywhere from $100 to $200 for that size tank.

I bet I paid $2000 for my 5 foot 112 gallon setup. $500 for the tank, $500 for the Monterey stand, $150 for the T5HO light, $500 for the Aqueon sump with the Wet/Dry kit and $200 for the plumbing.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

I just ordered the 125g tank(72*18*24). 3-4 weeks wait, darn it! I think I'm going canister filter for it..FX5 maybe?


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> I just ordered the 125g tank(72*18*24). 3-4 weeks wait, darn it! I think I'm going canister filter for it..FX5 maybe?


Congrats.

I love the FX5 filter however I prefer 2 XP3 filters instead. One FX5 uses 50 watts and the XP3 uses 19 watts. You'll pay $200 for a used FX5 and $100 for a used XP3.
--
Paul


----------



## des

lemuj said:


> I just ordered the 125g tank(72*18*24). 3-4 weeks wait, darn it! I think I'm going canister filter for it..FX5 maybe?


Great choices. Your fish will love the length of that tank and the FX5 is a beast. If you do go with the FX5, I would recommend adding an AC110. It's good to have extra water flow and a back up filter in case the primary filter goes through a _*mini cycle*_. That's just me being overly cautious.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

+1 to Des. I always like to have a HOB in addition if I can, or 2 canisters as mentioned before.


----------



## robert77k

I added a Fluval U4 internal filter for some extra circulation/filtration. This lets me place the tank flush against the wall and gives a clean look to the tank (My canister filter is drilled from the bottom). It takes up a little bit of space inside the tank, but it’s in the top back of the tank and I placed a 30 inch tall fake plant that helps cover it up. Once the algae builds up on the plant, it looks pretty decent. You can also adjust the top spout to add aeration.


----------



## lemuj

Yes! The tank is now ready for pick up. Booked a day off Monday so I can go. Can't wait, so excited.

Next thing I need is lights. Don't need it to be pretty as long as they work great as it'll be hidden anyways. But I'd like to be able to have a dawn to dusk to moonlight if I could. Anything economical and won't cost me an arm and a leg.

Again thanks all, appreciate all your continuous inputs.

I'll try to upload a pic of where the tank is gonna go...


----------



## lemuj

ahhh... didn't think it'll be this heavy. Now the tank is stuck in the van. I may be able to carry it out with another guy, but so worried on how we're going to bring it down in the basement.

Any suggestion? Badly need it as I need to return the van to my parents end of today...


----------



## Y2KGT

Not sure what size you ended up going with however when I ordered my 5 foot 112 gallon tank from Miracles and picked it up from Flavio I also was surprised at how heavy it was compared to my 5 foot 120 gallon Perfecto tank. 

Lucky for me Sheldon and I were able to take it from my truck to my basement with a lot of sweat and a few tears.

You may have to put it into your garage until you get more help.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

It took four guys and over an hour of twisting and turning...the tank is now finally on its place...had it shrink wrapped as my contractor still has a lot of sanding to do down there...


----------



## fish_luva

Paul, you just reminded me of this pain... LOL,, but it was all worth it.. great quality tank and it looked awesome....

Good to read your thread lemuj and that you got it in safe and sound. Nothing like a new tank and a NICE large setup.....

cheers!!!



Y2KGT said:


> Not sure what size you ended up going with however when I ordered my 5 foot 112 gallon tank from Miracles and picked it up from Flavio I also was surprised at how heavy it was compared to my 5 foot 120 gallon Perfecto tank.
> 
> Lucky for me Sheldon and I were able to take it from my truck to my basement with a lot of sweat and a few tears.
> 
> You may have to put it into your garage until you get more help.
> --
> Paul


----------



## lemuj

*Picture time...*

just thought I post some pictures... I'll let them all speak for themselves... so without further due here they are....


----------



## lemuj

Bringing her in....


----------



## lemuj

then I got home today and it's trimmed. Should I have the trim painted white or black? And I like the thought of having an access window for feeding but I think it ruins the clean look. I may have to ask my contractor to close it back. Please give me your thoughts good and bad all acceptable.


----------



## Y2KGT

That looks amazing Jumel.

I would not keep the access window. It'll look cleaner without it and you can always feed from the other side or use an automatic feeder.

I would have asked the contractor to use cement board instead of the drywall. There's going to be a lot of moisture in that area and therefore the paper on the drywall will be a food source for mold.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

Hey Paul, yeah I thought about the moisture. I think its a little too late to change the drywall now. The tank will not be an open top, I do have a glass cover in it, I hope that reduces the moisture. As for the feeding window, that'll really have to go.


----------



## lemuj

*Frustrated with Rock Scaping*

I picked up a 273 lbs total of Kingston Weather rocks at Betz yesterday and I'm struggling making it look good. Either I picked the wrong pieces or I just don't have the eye for it. I think it's both. Anybody here want to take the challenge? I'll be willing to pay as long as it's affordable, I'm just that frustrated. HELP!!! oh and I've read this a couple times already and still can't follow....

Also looking for a suggestion on a affordable substrate.

***please note that this will be a Malawian tank (mbuna species maybe?)


----------



## lemuj

*driftwood ok with cichlids?*

Been a while and yet this tank still never had a drop of water. I'm stuck on the rock scape and now thinking of just going driftwoods. But will it work for cichlids though?


----------



## aprilspink

What kind of rocks did you buy? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> Been a while and yet this tank still never had a drop of water. I'm stuck on the rock scape and now thinking of just going driftwoods. But will it work for cichlids though?


Don't give up Jumel.

Check out the website of Aquarium Design Group for inspiration. http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/
Click on Aquascapes and then Hardscapes or Decorative Freshwater.

They also have a great Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/adgonline

One of their main guys is Jeff Senske. Check out all the pictures and videos in the Google search below for lots of great info.
https://www.google.ca/search?source...l4.0.0.4.966152...........0.KWzt8FeXWP4&pbx=1
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

*featherstone Rock*

was at Terra and saw these type of rocks, pretty light weight for a boulder(big piece), but nice shape, but somewhat sharp. Upon further researched(googled), I found some mixed results. I figured to be aquarium safe, but some people said that it's too sharp for fish.

Has anyone local used these type of rock? what's been your experiences? have you tried smoothing it out, using what?


----------



## jimmyjam

great idea having the front entrance. check out my "rooted" tank. My biggest problem with this tank is the inability to scape the tank from the front. I have no idea what Im doing from the back... its brutal, especially in a high maintenance tank like that. yours look great so far, cant wait for it to cycle man


----------



## cinsal09

Wow...looks like an exciting project! Would love to see the finished product!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

